
$79 Remix OS Laptop on 64bit Allwinner A64 Quad-Core ARM Cortex-A53 - dragonbonheur
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbU-syi-Bwo
======
imaginenore
There are cheaper laptops:

[http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Stream-11-d010nr-11-6inch-
Laptop-...](http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-Stream-11-d010nr-11-6inch-Laptop-
Intel-N2840-2GB-Memory-32GB-SSD-Blue-/272221908904)

------
noir_lord
Anyone know if you can replace RemixOS with Linux?

I'd probably buy one if you could just for taking when I don't want to take my
massive Dell.

